# Lister diesel



## Ransome (Jan 9, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1420828925.965058.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1420828991.489396.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1420829051.340997.jpg


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 9, 2015)

Great looking engine. Love to see a video


----------



## Rootpass (Jan 19, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## Motorteb (Jan 20, 2015)

Great example of pride beautiful engine


----------



## belief (Mar 28, 2015)

Very good project


----------

